# Topics > Projects >  Big Hero 6: Let's Build Baymax

## Airicist

build-baymax.org

Christopher G. Atkeson

"Big Hero 6", animated superhero fantasy-comedy film, Don Hall, Chris Williams, Roy Conli, 2014, USA

----------


## Airicist

Article "What the future of robots could look like"

by Chris Atkeson
December 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Atkeson Baymax screen test (Big Hero 6 audition)

Published on Oct 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "The real soft robots that inspired Baymax, with Chris Atkeson"

by Helmut Hauser
April 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Do humans prefer correct robot form or motion?

Published on Oct 30, 2015




> Baymax Science: We are testing whether humans prefer the correct robot form or the correct robot motion. Subjects chose to hug either a distorted Baymax (Baymaxter: Baymax + Baxter) that could move, or a correctly shaped static Baymax. Subjects overwhelmingly chose the hugging Baymax over the static Baymax.

----------


## Airicist

Waving Baymax

Published on Feb 16, 2016




> A first try at moving Baymax's arm.

----------


## Airicist

Fidgeting Baymax

Published on Feb 16, 2016




> A first try at moving Baymax's legs..

----------


## Airicist2

Baymax! | Official trailer | Disney+

Nov 12, 2021




> A big hero will rise ●—● Baymax!, a Disney+ original series, is streaming on Disney+ Summer 2022.

----------

